# sideways tag along



## bobwalton (19 Sep 2017)

Following popular request, I found an actual kid to put on the bike this time. 

View: https://youtu.be/M2JAwGsBUY4


----------



## alicat (19 Sep 2017)

Neat idea, interesting to find how children like it compared to a normal tagalong.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Sep 2017)

And its a quad. So no helmet required.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2017)

Fair effort. Some engineering gone into it.


----------



## bobwalton (21 Sep 2017)

Do you prefer this one?

View: https://youtu.be/Q7lXTYavhvI


https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=...AD37A!2101&parId=E475844C857AD37A!105&o=OneUp


----------

